# BSI: PACE ist sicher



## Newsfeed (21 August 2009)

Laut dem  Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationtechnik ist es Kryptoexperten gelungen, die formale Sicherheit des verwendeten PACE-Verfahrens zu beweisen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

